# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Dr. Carlos K. WEsley (NYC): PRP to a Man's Crown

## Billena

Much debate surrounds the efficacy of platelet-rich plasma (PRP) in the treatment of hair loss.  This patient underwent a series of PRP treatments with Dr. Carlos Wesley.  In addition to both PRP and ACell, two activation and stimulation measures during the procedures helped this patient achieve more fullness in the crown of his scalp without any surgical intervention.

Dr. Wesley believes that much of PRP's efficacy stems from proper patient selection.  Scalp examination under a magnified lens can reveal evidence of not only candidate miniaturized hairs, but also dried keratinocytes surrounding hair follicles.  These findings are two in a series that help suggest whether or not patients may respond favorably to targeted PRP therapy.

----------


## Artista

Great work!

----------

